# Reducing prolactin



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Given the incredibly vast knowledge on this board I thought I'd ask my question here...does anyone know ways to lower/reduce prolactin...in women that is. Whether it be diet, medication etc...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Caber or Dox or Pramipexole


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Cabergoline at 0.5mg e3d should do the job.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@Hera, in addition to that mentioned above and in my PM take a look here - http://www.advancedfertility.com/bromocriptine-prolactin-ovulation.htm

Bromocriptine is available at alldaychemist.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You could try taking a dose of vitamin B6 around 2oomg per day, it regulates prolactin and metabolises amino acid which is a nice side effect!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Caber works a treat, but its not cheap.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

freddee said:


> You could try taking a dose of vitamin B6 around 2oomg per day, it regulates prolactin and metabolises amino acid which is a nice side effect!


Vitamin b6 does indeed regulate prolactin but can have serious neurological side effects when taken in such high doses. A far better supplement is p5p which is the active form of vitamin b6 at 50mg/d that does not have this side effect.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Really great help. Thanks everyone


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> @Hera, in addition to that mentioned above and in my PM take a look here - http://www.advancedfertility.com/bromocriptine-prolactin-ovulation.htm
> 
> Bromocriptine is available at alldaychemist.


I think I'll try that in addition to B6...or should I, as @Matt2 suggests, take p5p instead?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> @Hera, in addition to that mentioned above and in my PM take a look here - http://www.advancedfertility.com/bromocriptine-prolactin-ovulation.htm
> 
> *
> Bromocriptine is available at alldaychemist*.


Are they an American company? I can't find it OTC in the UK.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would try p5p first to avoid the side effects associated with high dose B6. p5p is relatively cheap and available online in the uk (amazon). Bromocriptine, while more effective is assiciated with high blood pressure, seizures, heart attack, stroke, depression and has a number of other less serious sides. Based on this I would try something natural first.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Matt2 said:


> I would try p5p first to avoid the side effects associated with high dose B6. p5p is relatively cheap and available online in the uk (amazon). Bromocriptine, while more effective is assiciated with high blood pressure, seizures, heart attack, stroke, depression and has a number of other less serious sides. Based on this I would try something natural first.


Thank you. My prolactin is high so I do need to effectively bring it down. The GP is investigating the cause but she wants to wait for test results that are months away, before treating my symptoms. I however don't want to wait so thought that I could take some innocent P5P (without the need for consultation) and then make another appointment, armed with some knowledge from this thread, in the hope to convince her to treat my symptoms until the results come back. I wouldn't want to take anything risky without the GP's consultation.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

OTC Check out SNS Inhibit-P


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

As said caber or prami.

Natty I'd look at mucuna pruriens, p5p or agnus castus.

I'm liking mucuna pruriens as not only does it lower prolactin, but increases seratonin which tren lowers a fair bit, hence the mood swings and sleepness nights.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As @Matt2 points out there are potential issues with all of these things - the variants of B6 all have potential neurotoxic sides (numbness, clumsiness) at the doses required, as does the Bromocriptine which most commonly will raise blood pressure and has some scary rarer side effects.

Been looking over more research this afternoon and agree with Matt that probably the p5p would be the best/safest place to start - 50mg daily initially to gauge reaction and then work upwards possibly up to 200mg.

It would be best if you could get regular bloods done to help monitor response, but I realise this is unlikely on the NHS!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Caber as already mentioned.i know in men it comes with some very nice sides such as increase in orgasm strength libido increase and been able to go again alot sooner. Not sure if the same effects apply to women also??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Caber as already mentioned.i know in men it comes with some very nice sides such as increase in orgasm strength libido increase and been able to go again alot sooner. Not sure if the same effects apply to women also??


I might find out! I'm speaking to my GP tomorrow to see what she'll prescribe. There do appear to be some unpleasant side effects to some of the drugs which I'll need to weigh up.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Hera said:


> I might find out! I'm speaking to my GP tomorrow to see what she'll prescribe. There do appear to be some unpleasant side effects to some of the drugs which I'll need to weigh up.


Good luck with it all.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> I'm liking *mucuna pruriens *as not only does it lower prolactin, but increases seratonin which tren lowers a fair bit, hence the mood swings and sleepness nights.


Just looked this up and had a read. Seems to have some worthwhile benefits. Is there a good form to take it in? Dose/Strength etc?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Just looked this up and had a read. Seems to have some worthwhile benefits. Is there a good form to take it in? Dose/Strength etc?


Any bulk powder will do, I aim for around 0.5/1g right before bed.

It's also known as cowhage or kaipichuu.

It's doing a nice job in mellowing me out from the trensomnia.

http://www.indigo-herbs.co.uk/acatalog/Mucuna_pruriens.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Good luck with it all.


Thank you  I often feel like it's a battle with GP's...to plead for the help you need!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hera said:


> Thank you  I often feel like it's a battle with GP's...to plead for the help you need!


Good luck with it, Katy. Yes, GPs are really annoying and it's an uphill struggle most times.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Good luck with it, Katy. Yes, GPs are really annoying and it's an uphill struggle most times.


The Dr said no to treatment  Not until the cause is found. I can understand why. Just awaiting an MRI scan and some blood test results now


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

lol i was going to say dont take anything until the cause is found as if they do any more bloods and its low you are masking the cause and the GP wont know, you usually dont have to wait long for a head MRI (i only waited a few weeks earlier this year)

...the MRI is a noisy bugger .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> lol i was going to say dont take anything until the cause is found as if they do any more bloods and its low you are masking the cause and the GP wont know, you usually dont have to wait long for a head MRI (i only waited a few weeks earlier this year)
> 
> ...the MRI is a noisy bugger .


Yeah I've been told they're quite unpleasant. I had assumed I'd be waiting months for the MRI but the GP suggested it might be just 5 weeks which is a little better...not too long to wait


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hera said:


> Yeah I've been told they're quite unpleasant. I had assumed I'd be waiting months for the MRI but the GP suggested it might be just 5 weeks which is a little better...not too long to wait


naw not unpleasant in any way that is going to hurt you - just noisy things, tho they are quite fast these days so you should not be in it long.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Cabergoline at 0.5mg e3d should do the job.


This.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> naw not unpleasant in any way that is going to hurt you - just noisy things, tho they are quite fast these days so you should not be in it long.


Yeah I meant in terms of noise and feeling enclosed...some people can get very anxious. As an anxious person I might struggle! :laugh:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> Yeah I meant in terms of noise and feeling enclosed...some people can get very anxious. As an anxious person I might struggle! :laugh:


I had a head mri just before Christmas for a throat cancer scare, they strapped my head to the table and told me I couldn't swallow while the scan was going on as it would ruin the results, 40 minutes I was in there, I just closed my eyes and tried chilling out, not pleasant but try not to think about it to much, shut your eyes, drown out the noise and think happy thoughts


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T100 said:


> I had a head mri just before Christmas for a throat cancer scare, they strapped my head to the table and told me I couldn't swallow while the scan was going on as it would ruin the results, 40 minutes I was in there, I just closed my eyes and tried chilling out, not pleasant but try not to think about it to much, shut your eyes, drown out the noise and think happy thoughts


Thanks  I'm sure I'll be fine  Whilst I have a propensity to get anxious, I'm quite good at calming myself down..I've had lots of practice :laugh:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> Thanks  I'm sure I'll be fine  Whilst I have a propensity to get anxious, I'm quite good at calming myself down..I've had lots of practice :laugh:


Kids or marriage? Either way I understand haha, some decent clinics give you music to listen to which helps, I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T100 said:


> Kids or marriage? Either way I understand haha, some decent clinics give you music to listen to which helps, I'm sure you will be fine


Ha ha!! Nah...I'm prone to anxiety but although I can get caught out by it, once it happens I seem to be able to calm myself back own, as opposed to having a panic attack 

I might actually take in an MP3 player! Cheers for the tip!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> Ha ha!! Nah...I'm prone to anxiety but although I can get caught out by it, once it happens I seem to be able to calm myself back own, as opposed to having a panic attack
> 
> I might actually take in an MP3 player! Cheers for the tip!


You won't be able to take that in as your not allowed anything metal or jewellery, the magnetic field created by the scanner would like rip a ring clean off your finger haha, they give you a set of plastic tubed headphones, if your lucky that is, hope it all goes well


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

T100 said:


> You won't be able to take that in as your not allowed anything metal or jewellery, the magnetic field created by the scanner would like rip a ring clean off your finger haha, they give you a set of plastic tubed headphones, if your lucky that is, hope it all goes well


Oh right! Wow...ok...ah well. I'll just day dream for 40 mins


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, had my MRI on Monday. It was much more unpleasant than I was warned but I coped fine 

It felt quite strange because I've always associated brain scans with brain tumours (had a few people we know be diagnosed) so I felt like I was going into something upsetting...but I wasn't! They weren't looking for anything ominous.

Now to await the results...to see if I have a little growth on my pituitary gland...


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah i think they sound like a very loud printer  , as i said ive had a few done this year (head /back ) - if you dont like enclosed spaces they can be uncomfortable - for me its the bloody noise (i have very sensitive hearing).

as you say - the first thing you think about with anything to do with the brain is usually 'what are they going to find' - the scanner op confirmed i had a brain, which was my main concern 

im sure everything will be fine - with scans on the head they usually have a fast turnaround with the results.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

aqualung said:


> yeah i think they sound like a very loud printer  , as i said ive had a few done this year (head /back ) - if you dont like enclosed spaces they can be uncomfortable - for me its the bloody noise (i have very sensitive hearing).
> 
> as you say - the first thing you think about with anything to do with the brain is usually 'what are they going to find' - the scanner op confirmed i had a brain, which was my main concern
> 
> im sure everything will be fine - with scans on the head they usually have a fast turnaround with the results.


Ha ha..well hopefully I too have a brain! :laugh:

Yes it was the noise! I genuinely feared it getting any louder because it felt like my eardrums would burst! They also said it would sound like a clicking but it wasn't...it was like some sort of fire alarm or something...which is not what you want to hear when stuck in a tube!! I genuinely tried to look down to check if I could see any flames in the teeny bit of the ceiling I could see! I had to assure myself that it wasn't an alarm and that they hadn't left me! :laugh:


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Stress and anxiety causes increased prolactin levels


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

h901 said:


> Stress and anxiety causes increased prolactin levels


I do wonder if that could have been the cause then.

The GP thought it could be caused by either under active thyrpid or a pituitary growth. The MRI ruled out the growth and amazingly, my bloods from last week show normal thyroid function and prolactin levels...both had a been a problem for months and now it's all normal. No idea why.

The only difference for me has been taking vitamin supps and grape seed extract. It would be strange to think I'm less stressed though as I'm actually going through one of the most stressful times of my life...maybe I'm just coping better.

Either way, for now at least, both thyroid and prolatin are normal.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Also if I recall, the stimulation and touching of nipple area also increases prolactin.


----------

